# Do bees like elderberry?



## heus (Apr 16, 2012)

I have dozens of wild elderberries and the bees hardly touched them this year for what I could see.


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

I've never seen a bee on elderberries here. They ignore multiflora rose, too, so Mr. Roundup will be paying an extended visit to those this summer.

Peter


----------



## ShrekVa (Jan 13, 2011)

bees work the elderberry trees on my property and seem to favor them at the time theyre blooming.

Gus Mitchell


----------



## pannu96 (Mar 7, 2012)

My bees weren't on the blooms but some bumble bees were


----------



## Nantom670 (Jul 29, 2011)

Have you thought about a Sourwood tree, bees love them and they are a sought out for their late autumn flow here in Tn and other states as well. Here is a nursery in Portland that sells them and you can see what one looks like. Once you check them out you may want more, it was voted the number 1 favorite honey in America. Not to mention how beautiful they are. http://www.portlandnursery.com/plants/trees/oxydendrum.shtml


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Bees tend to work the strongest source in their area. I see bees work it but limited numbers. Not sure what the competition is. Might be sumac in my area.


----------



## whalers (Jun 4, 2011)

I checked out the sourwood tree. Would love to have one but in my area I'm not sure it would do very well. We are about the opposite of Portland in soils, climate and moisture. I appreciate the suggestion though. And for that matter, my thanks to everyone who provided feedback to my question.


----------



## WVMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

We grow elderberries to make wine from, so you should go ahead and grow one anyway, you can see bees on the blooms sometimes, but you can easily count the number of bees, it is not something major like clover. WVMJ


----------

